# 05 X-Trail EMC codes P0725 and P0335



## digitaloutlaw (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi everyone. Was driving on the highway yesterday, and stopped in traffic.. and my x-trail stalled while stopped.. started back up fine.. and drove fine for the 50km trip we had to make.. on the way home however, doing about 120km/h on the highway for 30 mins, the car bucked - almost like it geared down, and the Check Engine light came one.

My neighbor pulled the codes for me this morning - and they are P0725 and P0335. 

Does anyone have experience with these? We are supposed to go to my family's house about 80km away today for thanksgiving today.. am i safe to use the highway until I can take the xtrail into the dealer on Tuesday? Or should we stay put?

These things stress me out since we only have one car.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Do,

here it is:
P0725 = Engine speed signal/sensor problem 
P0335 = Crankshaft position sensor/signal problem

In every instance the first spep is verification of the harnesses(es)...
Was there maintenance or work performed on your car (or power washing of the engine bay) or something that would cause plug & sockets to loosen and/or disconnect...

If not, there has been some recalls on earlier versions of the QR25 with regards to the crankshaft position sensor... 
I am uncertain about the bad effects of driving your car like this but anyhow you will encounter erratic engine running with a P0335.
Take your car to the dealer.


----------



## digitaloutlaw (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks ValBoo.. I plan on going to the dealer first thing Tuesday morning. I was driving a bit today to take my son to swimming lessons, and everything drove fine. 

I'd really hate to miss the family dinner tonight.. I'm thinking of going for the drive.. but maybe minimal highway driving? Anyone else have any thoughts?

thanks much


----------



## digitaloutlaw (Jan 10, 2005)

I just did a search on Transport Canada for recalls.. and this part looks to be recalled in 05 Altima's.. correct me if I'm wrong - but the Altima and X-trail share the same 2.5L engine? Should the recall not exist for both?

Wtf? the X-trail isn't even listed on Transport Canada yet every Lada is there???!?!


----------



## ericlin0122 (Jan 31, 2010)

I just got the same error codes today.
Any update on the repair in dealer?
wondering how much does it cost to fix this problem.


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

digitaloutlaw said:


> I just did a search on Transport Canada for recalls.. and this part looks to be recalled in 05 Altima's.. correct me if I'm wrong - but the Altima and X-trail share the same 2.5L engine? Should the recall not exist for both?
> 
> Wtf? the X-trail isn't even listed on Transport Canada yet every Lada is there???!?!


I have written to Transport Canada about their omission... they state that it is Nissan responsibility to get them in the database.... I have also sent an email to Nissan about this issue and to date they have not responded.


----------



## alsterac (May 25, 2004)

I just got the same codes and symptoms. Any updates on the cost to fix it and if its on the recall list?


----------



## ericlin0122 (Jan 31, 2010)

alsterac said:


> I just got the same codes and symptoms. Any updates on the cost to fix it and if its on the recall list?


if you take to nissan stealer, it's about $200 labor, 2 sensors (70 each? not sure), if they are nice enough, then they won't charge code checking/cleaning (which might cost another $100).

I got the part from part source (you can check with them), took to car shop I knew of, charged me $100 for the labor. total costed me less than $200.

the crank shaft sensor is really hard to replace, I would recommend you take to whom you can trust to install it.


----------



## ryano88 (Aug 16, 2015)

I stalled out (for the first time) on the way home tonight. The check engine light came on and when I checked it sure enough it was P0725 and P0335.

So then I came here to check the x-trail forum and read the above post that said "...was there maintenance or work performed on your car (or power washing of the engine bay) or something that would cause plug & sockets to loosen and/or disconnect?" and wouldn't you know it but today was when I JUST had my x-trail rust-proofed/undercoated - and the LAST thing they did was give it a thorough power-rinsing!

So... if that's the case, do you think that the sensors might just be loose, and not need to be replaced? Either way I guess I'm taking it in to my trusty mechanic.


----------

